

How a LinkedIn phishing scheme could empty your bank account - niekmaas
http://www.barracudalabs.com/wordpress/index.php/2011/08/27/how-a-linkedin-notice-could-empty-your-bank-account/

======
binarycrusader
Headline is total link bait. Should be "how a phishing attack can empty your
bank account" or the like, dragging linkedin into the headline is just lame.

~~~
ayanb
Absolutely. This explains all -

"Barracuda Networks customers using the Barracuda Spam & Virus Firewall are
protected from these emails."

------
davidacoder
Is a system that has Windows Update switched on, i.e. is up to date with
security patches, at risk? That might be a cheaper way than to buy their
software...

It seems to me that if you use up to date versions of the MS software stack
there are numerous defenses built in that would render this attack completely
moot. The fact that they don't say anything about which software versions are
at risk makes this look like one of the typical sales promotion efforts of
security firms rather than good info.

